# Ésser un cul de mai seient



## megane_wang

Hola !

*"Ésser un cul de mal seient"* és una frase feta per dir que algú és una persona inquieta, que no es pot estar quieta en un mateix lloc més de dos minuts (normalment no es fa servir en el sentit de persona "activa", sino de persona "nerviosa").

És clar que sempre puc descriure la persona en qüestió, però em pregunto si hi ha alguna alguna frase feta *en anglès* per descriure algú així.

Gràcies per endavant !!


----------



## xarruc

Jo diria "a fidget." si fos un nen. Si descriguessi el meu jefe diria que estava "twitching" o que té "un nervous twitch" 

- My son is such a fidget, he wont sit still five minutes
- My boss is very nervous, he is always twitching.
- My boss has a nervous twitch: whenever I mention a pay rise his leg starts shaking.

Una avia potser diria a la niet:

Oh!, Don't be such a jack-in-the-box! 

(per a un nen que no seu per més que cinc minuts) 
Jack-in-the-box és una joguina


----------



## megane_wang

Gràcies, sé a què et refereixes i precisament, a* jack-in-the-box* és perfecte pel que cerco !


----------



## belén

Aquest fil et pot servir

Aquest també

B


----------



## megane_wang

Aquesta sí que és bona!! 

Jo creia que un "culo de mal asiento" era una traducció bèstia del català, com si haguéssim traduït "n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires". 

No em sonava haver-ho sentit mai ni fet servir mai en castellà, i per això ni se m'ha passat pel cap mirar-ho !!!  ...  

Gràcies per la informació un cop més !


----------



## betulina

Hola!

És que de fet és just al contrari, Megane! "Ser un cul de mal seient" és una traducció bèstia del castellà! En català, per exemple, no sé si n'hi ha més, és "ser el cul d'en Jaumet".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom després d'un temps d'absència (he estat per les Holandes!!!) 

Dir-vos que jo mai no havia sentit "cul de mal seient" i que també em sona a traducció total del castellà. A casa meva sempre s'ha dit "ser el cul del Jaumet", com indicava la Betulina.

Petons.


----------



## Mei

Hola a tot@s! 

Jo sempre he sentit "ser un cul inquiet". La de "ser el cul d'en Jaumet" em sona. 

Salut!

Mei 

(Benvinguda de nou TPS, molt fred per allà dalt? Sort dels cafès, eh! )


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Jo també sempre he sentit: "ser un cul inquiet" o "ser com el cul d'en Jaumet". 

Petonets a tots i Bon Nadal!

X.


----------



## Samaruc

I "no parar en torreta"? Ho dieu també?


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> I "no parar en torreta"? Ho dieu també?



A mi no em sona gens, això, Samaruc! És com ho dius tu?


----------



## Xerinola

hehehe!
No ho havia sentit mai!


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> A mi no em sona gens, això, Samaruc! És com ho dius tu?





Xerinola said:


> hehehe!
> No ho havia sentit mai!



Sí, sí... per ací es diu molt, això.


----------



## betulina

I una curiositat, Samaruc: m'afiguro que ho dieu igual que nosaltres podem dir "nen, ets (com) el cul d'en Jaumet"* (per cert, et sona la dita, però?), però també ho dieu per dir que algú s'estigui quiet? Per exemple, "nen, para en torreta!"? M'ho puc estar inventant, eh... només és curiositat. 


*(per cert! m'acabo de recordar de la segona part de la dita! "ser el cul d'en Jaumet, que no pot estar/no para assegut ni dret!")


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Betulina,

Pel seu ús, "no parar en torreta" equival a "ser com el cul d'en Jaumet" en el primer exemple que poses. No es fa servir per dir-li a algú que s'estiga quiet, o, almenys, jo no ho he sentit mai en aqueix sentit.

L'alternativa del cul d'en Jaumet no l'havia sentida dir per ací.


----------



## betulina

Moltíssimes gràcies, Samaruc!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Moltíssimes gràcies, Samaruc!


 
Sí sí, gràcies per ajudar-nos a ampliar vocabulari! 
Bon Nadal gent!

X:


----------



## soupdragon78

I know I'm late but I've got some more:
To have ants in one's pants- e.g. "Sit down! Have you got ants in your pants?"
To be antsy- e.g. "Can we go now? I'm getting antsy."

Merry Crimbo
Soup


----------



## xarruc

antsy - never heard of that one - is that a local thing?


----------



## megane_wang

It's never too late for nice suggestions Soup ! 

_Antsy_... a beautiful one  Thanks once again !!

Bones Festes a tots !


----------



## soupdragon78

You're welcome Megane. 
To answer Xarruc's question, although -ants in you pants- is fairly universal, I think -antsy- is an Americanism. I'm not sure though.
I looked in www.etymonline.com, which says it's quite old (1838), but it didn't say which country it comes from...

Merry Christmas one and all.


----------

